# Sticky  Діаграми українських хмарочосів | Skyscrapers Diagram



## Пятница

Артем, давай Браму рисовать!!!:bleep:


----------



## Levshev

KV said:


> А че, нормально, тем более если первый раз!! А в чем рисовал??


Спасибо Да, как Пятница уже сказал, рисовал в супер-пупер-Пэинте:lol:


----------



## Levshev

artemka said:


> *Левшев*, ану давай до нас на SsP иллюстратором!


С радостью! Давно хотел стать иллюстратором на SsP!:banana:
Что для этого мне нужно сделать, я на все готов!:lol:


----------



## Пятница

Levshev said:


> Спасибо Да, как Пятница уже сказал, рисовал в супер-пупер-Пэинте:lol:


:rofl:
А чо, удобно, по пикселям, тонкая настройка цветов, сохраняешь в PNG, чо еще для щастя надо
Ну и фото же конешно...


----------



## [email protected]

Я взагалі не розумію як ви можете в пейнті малювати, там ні розмірів нема, ні вирівняти не можна, й інструментів нормальних нема. Я для прикладу малюю в корелі потім в фотошопі деякі ефекти додаю


----------



## Пятница

ээ, рисовать удобно, т.к. за еденицу измерения берется: 1px=1m.


----------



## KV

Levshev said:


> С радостью! Давно хотел стать иллюстратором на SsP!:banana:
> Что для этого мне нужно сделать, я на все готов!:lol:


Даешъ рисунки!!!! Много и разных. kay:


----------



## Levshev

[email protected] said:


> Я взагалі не розумію як ви можете в пейнті малювати, там ні розмірів нема, ні вирівняти не можна, й інструментів нормальних нема. Я для прикладу малюю в корелі потім в фотошопі деякі ефекти додаю


На самом деле все очень удобно, выравнивать ничего не нужно, достаточно просто набросать схему здания, а потом заполнять ее цветом, окнами и всевозможными элементами. А инструментов тамошних хватает с головой. И как Пятница сказал, удобно рассчитывать высоту по пикселям.


----------



## Levshev

KV said:


> Даешъ рисунки!!!! Много и разных. kay:


Главное - стать иллюстратором


----------



## [email protected]

^^
Реєструєшся по цій силці http://skyscraperpage.com/members/register/?0=1


----------



## Levshev

[email protected] said:


> ^^
> Реєструєшся по цій силці http://skyscraperpage.com/members/register/?0=1


Спасибо большое!
А то я несколько раз пытался, регистрация была вроде закрыта


----------



## Levshev

artemka said:


> Левшев, с вопросами всегда можно обращаться к старшему по Украине на сайте ХАРАКТЕРНИКУ (Valdneyro/Volodymyr Viter). А так как он щас в отпуске - к его заместителю - ко мне.


Я и обратился несколько постов назад
Возможно ли сейчас получить аккаунт иллюстратора?


----------



## Пятница

Пятница;18851961 said:


> Артем, давай Браму рисовать!!!:bleep:


Ап!:cheers:


----------



## Пятница

artemka said:


> Браму сначала нужно туда втулить. А это долго, то шо админы там ленивые. :bash:


Эх


----------



## Levshev

artemka said:


> Да, регисрацыя акрыта


Закрыта?
Эх, жаль. Так хотелось стать иллюстратором, даже уже еще несколько нарисовал зданий


----------



## KV

Levshev said:


> Закрыта?
> Эх, жаль. Так хотелось стать иллюстратором, даже уже еще несколько нарисовал зданий


Не переживай - станеш, было-бы желание.
П.С. Какие здания рисовал. Покаж если не тяжело. :cheers:


----------



## Пятница

Он уже спать ушел, но передал их мне))


----------



## KV

Пятница;18875104 said:


> Он уже спать ушел, но передал их мне))


От негодяй. :lol: Заинтриговал меня а сам смылся. :lol:


----------



## Levshev

artemka said:


> "Открыта" - я хотел написать, а был ленивый и пальцы пару букв зажевали. Так шо мы тебя там ждём, будешь третим.


Аа, отлично, уже иду региться


----------



## Levshev

Попробовал создать новый тред в Building Requests & Database Corrections, выдало сообщение о том, что я не могу иметь доступ к этому разделу. Что делать?


----------



## [email protected]

Треба окремо зареєструватись на форумі


----------



## Levshev

[email protected] said:


> Треба окремо зареєструватись на форумі


Я зарегистрирован и на форуме, и на сайте.

А пишет вот такое:

levshev, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## Levshev

artemka said:


> ^^
> У мя тоже такая была. Я уже не помню как я делал: чи фото в ихнюю галерею добавил, так открылось (щас галереи уже нету); чи просто активировал _account_ через э-маль. Ты активировался через свою почту?


Ага, вот как раз сегодня утром пришла активация на почту, тормозят они чето
Уже, кстати, написал пост с заказом домов в диаграмму.


----------



## Levshev

artemka said:


> Мы рады твоему появлению. Я переслал тебе на том форуме некоторые замечания по первому твоему _thread_.


Спасибо!
Сейчас там отвечу


----------



## [email protected]

Сьогодні відправив МОСТ з і дворец бракосочетаний з Москви
















МОСТ прийняли, а дворец ні, причина


> Reason for Deletion
> • incorrect height
> Actual drawing is too short. Top of building needs to be 248 pixels. -Buck


Цього не можу зрозуміти висота на моєму малюнку правильна 248пікселів:bash:, а вони не прийняли


----------



## Пятница

[email protected] said:


> Сьогодні відправив МОСТ з і дворец бракосочетаний з Москви


Оу вау!!!!!!!!!:bash::bash::bash::nuts::nuts::nuts::cheers:
Афигеть!!! Чесслово!!))))
Неужто в пэинте рисовал?


----------



## VelesHomais

[email protected] said:


> Сьогодні відправив МОСТ з і дворец бракосочетаний з Москви
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> МОСТ прийняли, а дворец ні, причина
> 
> Цього не можу зрозуміти висота на моєму малюнку правильна 248пікселів:bash:, а вони не прийняли


Ніфіга собі, я ще таких якісних малюнків там не бачив


----------



## Пятница

ну... и не говори))
Мост как фото!))
А что это за расческа? де оно стоит в москве? Или это проект?


----------



## [email protected]

> Оу вау!!!!!!!!!
> Афигеть!!! Чесслово!!))))
> Неужто в пэинте рисовал?




Забудь ти про пейнт, на ньому нічо доброго не зробиш. Я використовую три програми: корел - де створюю фасад і заливаю кольорами, даю деякі ефекти (градієнти, прозорість скла...) Потім фотошоп - де даю світло і тіні. Потім через пейнт.нет зменшую до потрібних розмірів 1піксель=1 метр, якщо зменшувати в фотошопі, то лінії не виходять плавними


> Мост как фото!))


МОСТ я робив так - знайшов рендер на город.дп.юа, торговий центр вирізав звідти, а башні сам малював, фактуру скла я якраз і вирізав з фото, потім копірував на кожен поверх.
Дворец бракосочетаний малював з нуля повністю сам 




> Ніфіга собі, я ще таких якісних малюнків там не бачив


Подивись на малюнки Saturnspace, ото в неї дійсно клас, а я так аматор



> А что это за расческа? де оно стоит в москве? Или это проект?


 Подивись в рос. секції воно називається Дворец бракосочетаний


----------



## Пятница

[email protected] said:


> Забудь ти про пейнт, на ньому нічо доброго не зробиш. Я використовую три програми: корел - де створюю фасад і заливаю кольорами, даю деякі ефекти (градієнти, прозорість скла...) Потім фотошоп - де даю світло і тіні. Потім через пейнт.нет зменшую до потрібних розмірів 1піксель=1 метр, якщо зменшувати в фотошопі, то лінії не виходять плавними


0_о типо мастер!))):nuts:



> МОСТ я робив так - знайшов рендер на город.дп.юа, торговий центр вирізав звідти, а башні сам малював, фактуру скла я якраз і вирізав з фото, потім копірував на кожен поверх.
> Дворец бракосочетаний малював з нуля повністю сам


вот халтурщик:lol:



> Подивись в рос. секції воно називається Дворец бракосочетаний


эх есля я когдато буду жениться - мечтаю только там, на самом последнем этаже


----------



## Пятница

А может и нас просвятишь, а то больно уж интересно!


----------



## Levshev

Ого, классно!:banana:

У меня к тебе небольшой вопрос, не знаешь, почему не приняли мою картинку последнюю?


----------



## Пятница

За это надо выпить!:laugh::cheers1:


----------



## VelesHomais

Молодці!  а скільки загалом українських ілюстраторів там?


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Редактори на форумі обговорили останню діаграму Боднара Віталія - 
І побачили шо вона була перероблена з існуючого рендера - і вони його знайшли
http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e8/7amani/cptower1.jpg

Тепер вони перевірятимуть усі попередні його діаграми на наявність плагіату.
За такі речі назавжди забанили багатьох а також навіть кількох суперових іллюстраторів.

Віталій - звертайся до БАКК (http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/member.php?u=327) в приват і поясни шо і як.
Скажи шо не знав і більше не будеш.
Доведи шо інші діаграми 100% твої - таке буває - але якшо нормально поясниш і т.д. то всьо путьом.


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Levshev - Якшо хочеш взнати шо і як сталося і чого зтерли діаграму - зайди в
http://skyscraperpage.com/members/account/
>Drawings - http://skyscraperpage.com/members/account/drawings/

>Deleted Drawings ( http://skyscraperpage.com/members/account/drawings/deleted/ ) це тобто зтерті малюнки.
А там вже клікай на будинок і буде написано чому шо і як - і хто зтер.

>awaiting approval ( http://skyscraperpage.com/members/account/drawings/unapproved/ ) - це тобто у стані схвалення. Але часто у них можуть бути питання чи шо - то не чекай поки схвалять або зтеруть - а заходь і перевіряй стан кожного малюнку - іноді можна цідповісти на запитання і таким чином позбутися зайвого стрессу та зтирання.


----------



## [email protected]

XAPAKTEPHИK;19179989 said:


> Редактори на форумі обговорили останню діаграму Боднара Віталія -
> І побачили шо вона була перероблена з існуючого рендера - і вони його знайшли
> http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e8/7amani/cptower1.jpg
> 
> Тепер вони перевірятимуть усі попередні його діаграми на наявність плагіату.
> За такі речі назавжди забанили багатьох а також навіть кількох суперових іллюстраторів.
> 
> Віталій - звертайся до БАКК (http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/member.php?u=327) в приват і поясни шо і як.
> Скажи шо не знав і більше не будеш.
> Доведи шо інші діаграми 100% твої - таке буває - але якшо нормально поясниш і т.д. то всьо путьом.


Каюсь, був за мною такий грішок, більше не буду 
Я тепер їм буду загружати, щей корелівський файл, правда теж можуть сказати що плагіачу, оскільки в мене кінцевий етап це фотожоп
Для прикладу мій останій малюнок
Після корела








Після фотошопа












XAPAKTEPHИK;19179989 said:


> Редактори на форумі обговорили останню діаграму Боднара Віталія -
> І побачили шо вона була перероблена з існуючого рендера - і вони його знайшли


А вони там що кожну нову діаграму обговорюють?


----------



## Levshev

XAPAKTEPHИK;19180157 said:


> Levshev - Якшо хочеш взнати шо і як сталося і чого зтерли діаграму - зайди в
> http://skyscraperpage.com/members/account/
> >Drawings - http://skyscraperpage.com/members/account/drawings/
> 
> >Deleted Drawings ( http://skyscraperpage.com/members/account/drawings/deleted/ ) це тобто зтерті малюнки.
> А там вже клікай на будинок і буде написано чому шо і як - і хто зтер.
> 
> >awaiting approval ( http://skyscraperpage.com/members/account/drawings/unapproved/ ) - це тобто у стані схвалення. Але часто у них можуть бути питання чи шо - то не чекай поки схвалять або зтеруть - а заходь і перевіряй стан кожного малюнку - іноді можна цідповісти на запитання і таким чином позбутися зайвого стрессу та зтирання.


О, спасибо за помощь!
Разобрался с их причинами. Не знаю, правда, что делать теперь - думал представить этот ж/к как одно целое, но так им не понравилось, а рисовать отдельно такие невысокие здания - не вижу смысла. Меня они интересовали в диаграмме исключительно в виде комплекса. Придется наверное теперь просить удалить эту запись


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Blin nema klaviatury i ledach ya.
Korotko.
[email protected] - vony obgovoryuyut' tiky ti sho pryvernuly uvagu i pidozrili.
Same golovne yim poyasnyty i tak dali. A tak chysto dlya zaglazhuvanya v nastupnyj raz zakachuj robochyj fayl (fotoZHop chy Korel) razom z samoyu diagramoyu - tam na storinci zakachuvannya diagramy - ye opciya zakachaty inshi robochi fayly.
Tak sho apyshy do Buck - yakshe she ne napysav.

Levshev - a - tobi skazaly sho ce tipa kil`ka budynkiv?
Ya duzhe ne dyvyvsia ale tak - yaksho vony disno z'yednani hochab kil'koma poverhamy - to vvazhayemo za odyn budynok. Yaksho zovsim ne z'yednani nichym (abo yakymos' malen`kym pishohodnym mostykom) - to okremi budivli.
Yaksho mozhesh dovesty sho vony diysno z'yednani - to davay.
Otot take.

P.S. Hlopci - SUPER MOLODCI!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Vpered Ukrayino


----------



## Levshev

XAPAKTEPHИK;19195189 said:


> Levshev - a - tobi skazaly sho ce tipa kil`ka budynkiv?
> Ya duzhe ne dyvyvsia ale tak - yaksho vony disno z'yednani hochab kil'koma poverhamy - to vvazhayemo za odyn budynok. Yaksho zovsim ne z'yednani nichym (abo yakymos' malen`kym pishohodnym mostykom) - to okremi budivli.
> Yaksho mozhesh dovesty sho vony diysno z'yednani - to davay.
> Otot take.
> 
> P.S. Hlopci - SUPER MOLODCI!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Vpered Ukrayino


Вообще ничего не сказали, просто нашел его в делитед. Они ничем не соединены, просто считаются одним жилым комплексом. Тогда забью на него, потом как-нибудь просто получше нарисую одну 16-этажку из него, не пустовать же записи


----------



## Levshev

XAPAKTEPHИK;19195189 said:


> P.S. Hlopci - SUPER MOLODCI!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Vpered Ukrayino


Спасибо))) :banana:


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

artemka said:


> Де они там обсуждали, в открытой только для них теме?


Ага - ціла секція - Editors

До речі - впазіуліс, Вроцлав і тепер МКмілленіум зробили редахторами.
Здається шо ти наступний в черзі. Але відкрито це не обговорюють. Але все до того йде :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Quicksilver

Что то не верю что в этих домах по 115 метров, у них хоть и 27 этажей не все же:
















Взято отсюда: http://www.archunion.com.ua/souz/p-030.html


----------



## Levshev

Уже построены, неделю назад их видел. Но построены только жилые корпуса, той полукруглой штуки еще нет.


----------



## Quicksilver

Levshev said:


> Уже построены, неделю назад их видел. Но построены только жилые корпуса, той полукруглой штуки еще нет.


На месте полукруглой штуки решили слепить еще 3 30 этажки, на градсовете это все уже утвердили.


----------



## Quicksilver

artemka said:


> Меркурий, спасибо за инфу.
> А шо, дома эти уже построены? Или это рендер такой качественный?


Построенны уже где-то как год назад


----------



## Levshev

Куда смотрят березнякофилыhno:


----------



## Levshev

Нарисуйте, пожалуйста, этот дом, если кто может. А то очень хотелось бы его видеть в диаграмме, но у самого пока не хватает умения для такого
Если что - могу предоставить подробные фотографии и данные по нему.


----------



## Levshev

Подсчеты дают 70 м + 8 м (шпиль)
52 м - 13 жилых этажей, 8 метров полукруглая штука и 12 метров башенка.
этажи - по 4 м (включая перекрытия).


----------



## Levshev

На сайте одного агенства недвижимости прочитал только что.


----------



## Levshev

Киев уже на 15-м месте по Европе в диаграммах!

Еще немного, и мы обгоним всякие польские городишки с их сотнями хрущевок и 16-этажек, и займем достойное место среди столиц:banana:


----------



## Quicksilver

Кстати нигде не встречал вот эти первые 27 этажки в Киеве. В них явно метров по 100. Занести бы их куда:


----------



## Levshev

Я как раз подумывал над их занесением.


----------



## Levshev

Вопрос к Владимиру, подскажи, пожалуйста, откуда ты взял инфу о высоте вот этого (http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=23326) здания? А то я хочу дорисовать остальные из этой же серии, что рядом с ним стоят.


----------



## [email protected]

^^
ВІТАЮ

Р.S.Я якраз зробив там запит на готель з Франківська


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Levshev said:


> Вопрос к Владимиру, подскажи, пожалуйста, откуда ты взял инфу о высоте вот этого (http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=23326) здания? А то я хочу дорисовать остальные из этой же серии, что рядом с ним стоят.


На сайті буд комп. були висоти поверхів (від поверху до поверху) і було купа рендерів.
Але комп де у мене були тисясі рендерів і фоток - хана на минулому тижні.....

А... стоп... це я про два будинки шо зі шпилями однакові.

А той шо ти лінк дав - я ж вроді їх 4 поставив... - то вже була екстраполяція з фоток - тобто на око....


----------



## Levshev

XAPAKTEPHИK;19509661 said:


> На сайті буд комп. були висоти поверхів (від поверху до поверху) і було купа рендерів.
> Але комп де у мене були тисясі рендерів і фоток - хана на минулому тижні.....
> 
> А... стоп... це я про два будинки шо зі шпилями однакові.
> 
> А той шо ти лінк дав - я ж вроді їх 4 поставив... - то вже була екстраполяція з фоток - тобто на око....


Как же ты сделал, чтоб они высоту на глаз поставили в саму диаграмму? 
Там еще есть 7 таких домов, их я и хотел добавить.


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Бо я редаХтор - і тоді ше таких правил не було 
Так і залишилося!
АЛЕ - серйозно - люди - якшо колись у когось буде хоч якась інфа зо старих книжок, знайомих архітекторів - десь у підвалах бібліотек якісь старі документи - щодо висоти будинків - як совдеповських так і сучасних - кидайте все сюди - ДУЖЕ вас прошу.
Бо тре все привести у порядок.

До-речі - Артемка - тіки побачив!
А я тобі казав!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ВІТАЮ ТЕБЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Levshev said:


> Киев уже на 15-м месте по Европе в диаграммах!
> 
> Еще немного, и мы обгоним всякие польские городишки с их сотнями хрущевок и 16-этажек, и займем достойное место среди столиц:banana:


http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?10=3

КИЇВ ПРОСУНУВСЯ НА 12-ТУ ПОЗНАЧКУ!!!!!!!
:banana: :cheers1: :banana:


----------



## Levshev

Скоро будем в топ-5! :banana:


----------



## Levshev

artemka said:


> по ходу, 78м - это крыша, но не металлическая херня на ней


еще метров 10, значит.



> Будівництво житлово-офісного комплексу на перетині вулиці Ідустріальної та проспекту Перемоги, що складається з трьох 29-поверхових дубів ель заввишки 78 метрів, і породжує своєю своєрідною архітектурою відчуття свободи і довір, було розпочато в січні 2006 року одночасно з передачею земельної ділянки під будівництво.


ужос, при чем здесь дубы и свобода с доверием?


----------



## Levshev

artemka said:


> никаких метров 10!
> рисуй ровно 78 м, а потом пропорционально им дорисуешь ту железяку


карашо


----------



## Levshev

artemka said:


> http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=75434
> http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=75433
> 
> Только тебе вопрос-задание, бо я так влез в ынтырнат, шо аж на финал кубка забил.
> - "Григоренко" - то дерьмо, "Осокорки 7а, 9а" - то рабочее название района, нужно найти официальный почтовый адрес. У дома 7А он по-любому должен быть. Там де-то Ларисы Руденко или Мишуги улица.
> - Одинаковы ли центральные высотные секции домов де были мы и Пятница (Срибнокильска, 1)? Верхушки короны у них одинаковые, верхние секции-членения тоже, нужно сравнить фото нижнего светло-коричневого членения обоих построенных домов от земли. Сколько там этажей? Если в обоих по 12, то и высоты должны быть одинаковы.
> В каком-то источнике пишут шо они оба по 128м, а этот сраный Арх-союз може неправильно написал 114 потому шо на его картинке на втором доме не корона, а какая-то игла.
> 
> ______________________
> Кстати, вот шо я нарыл полезного:
> http://www.projects.com.ua/index.php?p=23
> там и они есь


Съезжу в ближайшее время - все проверю, поищу точные адреса и гляну на Короны. Жди точных новостей.
О, ссылко интересное!


----------



## Levshev

34-этажный жилой дом	109м	Бул. Дружбы народов, 2а “Киевгорстрой” - *этот дом никак не построят, уже лет 5 строят, был один из первых 30+, но заглох, как и Днепровские башни.*
27-этажное офисное здание	165м	Ул. Глыбочицкая, 43а	ООО “Еi — Инвест” - *сколько раз там ездил, не видел ни стройки, ничего. отменили, наверное, все же - данные за 2006.*
30-35-этажный жилой дом	123м	Ул. Горького, 54	“Жильеинвестстрой УКБ” - *там было трамвайное депо, сейчас на его месте пустырь, недавно где-то слышал, что будут строить парочку офисных высоток.*
Отельно-офисное здание	95,8м	Ул. Шевченко, 28-30 Международный деловой центр ООО МДЦ - т*ам сейчас Хилтон строят.*
33-этажный жилой и торгово-офисный дом	130м	Спортивная пл., 1	ООО “ТРИ-О” - *а это проект над Планетарием.*


----------



## Quicksilver

Levshev said:


> 34-этажный жилой дом	109м	Бул. Дружбы народов, 2а “Киевгорстрой” - *этот дом никак не построят, уже лет 5 строят, был один из первых 30+, но заглох, как и Днепровские башни.*
> 27-этажное офисное здание	165м	Ул. Глыбочицкая, 43а	ООО “Еi — Инвест” - *сколько раз там ездил, не видел ни стройки, ничего. отменили, наверное, все же - данные за 2006.*
> 30-35-этажный жилой дом	123м	Ул. Горького, 54	“Жильеинвестстрой УКБ” - *там было трамвайное депо, сейчас на его месте пустырь, недавно где-то слышал, что будут строить парочку офисных высоток.*
> Отельно-офисное здание	95,8м	Ул. Шевченко, 28-30 Международный деловой центр ООО МДЦ - т*ам сейчас Хилтон строят.*
> 33-этажный жилой и торгово-офисный дом	130м	Спортивная пл., 1	ООО “ТРИ-О” - *а это проект над Планетарием.*



Levshev, несколько поправок, если можно:


[*]27-этажное офисное здание	165м	Ул. Глыбочицкая, 43а	ООО “Еi — Инвест” - *Тю, так це ж Миракс Плаза сегоднящняя, вы чего :lol: *

[*]33-этажный жилой и торгово-офисный дом	130м	Спортивная пл., 1	ООО “ТРИ-О” - *Опять же тю, над каким каким Планетарием ты говоришь?, это самая, что ни есть Эспланада, у нее даже заказчик и есть "Три-О"*


----------



## Levshev

Quicksilver said:


> Levshev, несколько поправок, если можно:
> 
> 
> [*]27-этажное офисное здание	165м	Ул. Глыбочицкая, 43а	ООО “Еi — Инвест” - *Тю, так це ж Миракс Плаза сегоднящняя, вы чего :lol: *
> 
> [*]33-этажный жилой и торгово-офисный дом	130м	Спортивная пл., 1	ООО “ТРИ-О” - *Опять же тю, над каким каким Планетарием ты говоришь?, это самая, что ни есть Эспланада, у нее даже заказчик и есть "Три-О"*


гм, ну Миракс-плаза изначально планировалось за 40 этажей, поэтому странно, что здесь указано всего 27, поэтому и написал так.
это тоже странное, Эспланада же не жилая, чето они там путали тогда. А насчет Планетария - есть планы его модернизировать и надстроить сздаи высоткой.


----------



## Levshev

artemka said:


> Так шо, добавить можно только дом на Дружбы Нар? Шо там уже успели выстроить?


Там сейчас озеро, ничего нет вроде.


----------



## Levshev

Артем, вижу, ты добавил вторую Корону, но она никак не может быть 114 метров - выходит 2.85 на этаж, а ты сам считал - там 3, плюс еще тех. этаж и балясина сверху. я б хотел туда картинку загрузить, но они ж не утвердят


----------



## Quicksilver

Levshev said:


> гм, ну Миракс-плаза изначально планировалось за 40 этажей, поэтому странно, что здесь указано всего 27, поэтому и написал так.
> это тоже странное, Эспланада же не жилая, чето они там путали тогда. А насчет Планетария - есть планы его модернизировать и надстроить сздаи высоткой.



Там в этой статье изначально про все прогнали, указана высота 167 метров и 27 этажей, ню-ню.
А адрес у Миракса Глубочицкая 43.
Эспланаду и строили как многофункциональный комплекс, я боюсь, что там может еще и жилые квартиры решать сделать на каких ни будь этажах, хотя может мозгов хватит этого не делать.

Про высотку над планитарием знаю, но там до Спортивной Площади далековато, адрес бы был, типа что-то Большой Васильковской скорее


----------



## Levshev

artemka said:


> Ну так я ж тебя и спрашивал, точно ли она одинакова центральной секцией с первой? А исправить мне высоту - это пол-пальца об асфальт.


Одинакова, я обе видел, вроде где-то об этом здесь писал.


----------



## Levshev

Quicksilver said:


> Там в этой статье изначально про все прогнали, указана высота 167 метров и 27 этажей, ню-ню.
> А адрес у Миракса Глубочицкая 43.


окэ, соглашусь, просто я узнал о Мираксе (Кэпитал-Сити) когда проект был уже 40+.


----------



## Levshev

Одна из башен на Шулявке.










Критико?


----------



## Levshev

artemka said:


> Де 78 пикселей?
> Откуда жёлтый цвет?
> Слева внизу серая стена без окон на самом деле некруглая
> Проверь ряды и столбцы окон
> Добавь вертикальное членение тёмно-серой полосе посредине
> ____________
> 
> Добавлять дома как будешь, тут мне напишешь или там на форуме? Всё, шо при них знаешь, пиши. Особенно адрес и название, если оно есь.


с пикселями потом разберусь, это какбэ эскиз.
насчет круглой стены - не пойму какая? там есть округлая штука снизу по центру, это ты ее имел в виду?
ок, буду еще работать с этим домом.

а как тебе такое?


----------



## Levshev

artemka said:


> Серая стена слева от земли до де-то девятого этажа нарисована с затемнением к краю, шо создаёт эффект круглости.


аа, понял.



artemka said:


> Шо это?


http://www.panoramio.com/photo/191625
ж/к Пассаж, метро "Минская".


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Levshev said:


> с пикселями потом разберусь, это какбэ эскиз.
> насчет круглой стены - не пойму какая? там есть округлая штука снизу по центру, это ты ее имел в виду?
> ок, буду еще работать с этим домом.
> 
> а как тебе такое?


Слухай Дуже Добре!!!
Колір, форма і т.д. - Коротше - це твій якісний стрибок!!!

Взагалі можеш вантажити.
Але маленьке але (вже вибачай шо ми такі прискіпливі - але це з бажання покращити).
Я так розумію поверхи не рівно 3 метри - а тому у тебе видко шо деякі вищі а деякі нижчі - а це особливо видко на середніх балконах... 
Якшо у тебе є сили  - то ті балкони шо у тебе 2піклеси у висоту - береш нижній піксельний ряд балкону - і замазуєш його кольором вікон у 50% видимості (так як Артемка показував недавно).

Знов - я вважаю це стрибком якості 
Тіні + (можна ШЕ темніше - але то справа смаку)
Світло +
Колір + (можна менш барвисто - але то теж справа смаку)
Рандомне освітлення вікон + майже вищій пілотаж 

Всі маленькі деталі - дійьно додають якості 
Коротше :cheers::banana::cheers:


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Ше додам 
То шо нам у школі на уроках малювання талдичили - 
“тіні і світло!” “тіні і світло!” “тіні і світло!”
дійсно чи не найактуальніше у діаграммах - вони роблять лялю із “плоского” малюнку 

Д.Р.
Ти мій файл дивився?


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Хаха - Д.Р. Хлопці ви ПОМІТИЛИ?.....
шо на ССП - складається таке враження, шо Нідерландці почувають небезпеку зі сторони України - і штампують навипередки діаграми


----------



## Levshev

это я просто поверх фотографии этого здания рисовал, поэтому наверное так вышло повезло с фото - здание прямо напротив стоит, удобно.

ок, спасибо за рекомендации! буду еще его дорабатывать, особенно размер окон.

файл смотрел, конечно, но что-то не очень понял:lol:


----------



## Levshev

XAPAKTEPHИK;20599337 said:


> Хаха - Д.Р. Хлопці ви ПОМІТИЛИ?.....
> шо на ССП - складається таке враження, шо Нідерландці почувають небезпеку зі сторони України - і штампують навипередки діаграми


ога, Амстердам и Роттердам все бегают вокруг Киева:lol:


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

То нічьо!
А - поверх фотки - так всі починають.
Але все-одно ти багато свого додав - молодець.
А вікна всі не треба перецевочкувати - тількі ті середні округлі балкони які у 2 піксели. Все інше - має такий собі рандомний вигляд - який надає діаграмці життя - і такого “мистецького дотику” 
Дай інфу на цево (чи його вже занесли?)


----------



## Levshev

XAPAKTEPHИK;20599425 said:


> То нічьо!
> А - поверх фотки - так всі починають.
> Але все-одно ти багато свого додав - молодець.
> А вікна всі не треба перецевочкувати - тількі ті середні округлі балкони які у 2 піксели. Все інше - має такий собі рандомний вигляд - який надає діаграмці життя - і такого “мистецького дотику”
> Дай інфу на цево (чи його вже занесли?)


Называется оно ж/к Пассаж, три башни - две одинаковые по 25 этажей и третья сейчас достраивается, она немного другая, этажность пока неизвестна.
Строит корпорация "Столица", но у них на сайте только фото, данных нету.
http://www.stolitsa-ua.com/photographalbum.html?id=19
Строится с 2003 года, третью башню сдадут к концу этого.
Фото всего комплекса - http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/191625.jpg, я уже его тут давал


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Добре - прямо зара занесу.
Але дай мені в пікселах -
1. скільки там до самого кіця шпиля.
2. скільки до початки шпиля / кінця даху
3. скілки ти прикинув висоту поверху

Також питання? один майже закінчили, другий такий самий але ше будують, а третій інший дизайн і ше не закінчили? Чи як?

Д.Р. піду попалити 5хв спочатку.


----------



## Levshev

XAPAKTEPHИK;20599653 said:


> Добре - прямо зара занесу.
> Але дай мені в пікселах -
> 1. скільки там до самого кіця шпиля.
> 2. скільки до початки шпиля / кінця даху
> 3. скілки ти прикинув висоту поверху
> 
> Також питання? один майже закінчили, другий такий самий але ше будують, а третій інший дизайн і ше не закінчили? Чи як?
> 
> Д.Р. піду попалити 5хв спочатку.


1. 94 пкс
2. 86 пкс
3. 3.2 м - это выходит 3.2*25=80, плюс еще 6 на красную усеченную пирамидку

Одну башню уже давно заселили, вторую недавно, а третью - другую по дизайну уже заканчивают.


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Все - попалив (а нах його злидні ті цигарки!!!!!)
Зара перевірю чи часом їх Артемка не заніс туди - бо потім мене на сало пустить наш прискіпливий аккурат 

Д.Р. Київ вже у першій 50-ці міст на першій сторінці по кількості багатоповерхівок!!!
http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Ага - добре.
Питання - Корп. “Столиця” це НЕ ІБК “Столиця” - я так зрозумів? (у наших хВайних бізнесМЕНів супер уява на назви  )

Я нарахував 26 поверхів - там останній у тій пірамідці.
Також ну хоч вулицю чи массив чи мікрорайон дай - а то читаю на сайті - а там напів-хаос... 

Д.Р. Пише таке
http://www.stolitsa-ua.com/buildings/2.html
....
Це про той довгий - 15 поверхів...
А про 25-26 пов. нема.
Думаєш можна писати вул. Тимошенко?


----------



## Levshev

XAPAKTEPHИK;20599862 said:


> Все - попалив (а нах його злидні ті цигарки!!!!!)
> Зара перевірю чи часом їх Артемка не заніс туди - бо потім мене на сало пустить наш прискіпливий аккурат
> 
> Д.Р. Київ вже у першій 50-ці міст на першій сторінці по кількості багатоповерхівок!!!
> http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/


:banana:
сбросишь тогда сюда ссылку, ок? а то я скоро на учебу ухожу


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Persha
1) http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=75729


----------



## Levshev

XAPAKTEPHИK;20599880 said:


> Ага - добре.
> Питання - Корп. “Столиця” це НЕ ІБК “Столиця” - я так зрозумів? (у наших хВайних бізнесМЕНів супер уява на назви  )
> 
> Я нарахував 26 поверхів - там останній у тій пірамідці.
> Також ну хоч вулицю чи массив чи мікрорайон дай - а то читаю на сайті - а там напів-хаос...
> 
> Д.Р. Пише таке
> http://www.stolitsa-ua.com/buildings/2.html
> ....
> Це про той довгий - 15 поверхів...
> А про 25-26 пов. нема.
> Думаєш можна писати вул. Тимошенко?


Ок, пиши 26 
Это точно корпорация, у них там это везде написано.
А адрес щас дам, что-то я провтыкал:lol: Сам возле них живу, каждый день от метро хожу.

Оболонь, ул. Тимошенко, 21 корпус 3; ул. Тимошенко, 21 корпус 1.


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Druga
2) http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=75730


----------



## Levshev

спасибо!
поправь адреса


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Той шо першим побудували - то я написав Перша Вежа - то це Тим21 корпус3?


----------



## Levshev

XAPAKTEPHИK;20600181 said:


> Той шо першим побудували - то я написав Перша Вежа - то це Тим21 корпус3?


это к. 1
второй - к. 3, третий - к. 4, длинный - к. 2.


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Зроблено - давай


----------



## Levshev

XAPAKTEPHИK;20600237 said:


> Зроблено - давай


добавил, будем надеяться, что пройдут


----------



## Levshev

добавьте, пожалуйста, три высотки на Шулявской - 26 этажей, высота - 78 метров крыша, 94 - шпиль.

Статейка от Артема:


> http://www.ersemf.com/content/news/News_Item.asp?content_ID=92
> Житлово-офісний комплекс на перетині вулиці Індустріальної та проспекту Перемоги.
> Будівництво житлово-офісного комплексу на перетині вулиці Ідустріальної та проспекту Перемоги, що складається з трьох 29-поверхових дубів ель заввишки 78 метрів, і породжує своєю своєрідною архітектурою відчуття свободи і довір, було розпочато в січні 2006 року одночасно з передачею земельної ділянки під будівництво.
> Дана земельна ділянка була тричі відібрана у ТОВ "ЕРС" під час політичної кризи в Україні, але з допомогою Посольства Турецької Республіки в Україні "ЕРС" отримала перемогу в цивілізованій боротьбі, і завдяки цьому було розпочато будівництво.
> Всі виді будівельних робіт на об’єкті, що складається з трьох висотних будівель площею 110 тисяч квадратних метрів, а це 600 квартир, будівельна компанія "ЕРС" здійснює самостійно. В проекті задіяно 50 інженерів та 600 робітників.
> Закінчення об’єкта будівництва заплановане на жовтень 2007 року


Адрес - ул. Гетьмана (Индустриальная), 1.


----------



## [email protected]

Мені тут на очі трапилась така інформація стосовно висоти готелю Турист


----------



## Levshev

интересно.
попробуем рассчитать - 26*3=78. первые два этажа выше, берем 4 м. тогда добавляем к 78 2 метра. 78+2=80. остается еще 13 - на техэтаж и шпиль. вполне возможно.

а что за издание такое?


----------



## [email protected]

Levshev said:


> а что за издание такое?


Журнал А.С.С. за червень 2000


----------



## [email protected]

^^
Я ще виправлю, але зараз дуже не вистачає часу, ще львівську висотку не домалював


----------



## [email protected]

Дізнався висоту цього http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=30382








58 метрів можна залишити, як висоту антени








Будівлю краще перемейнувати на ЦНТЕІ, використання на mixed use, там зараз кілька поверхів займає інститут, решта офіси + автосалон та радіостанція


----------



## Bethoven

Уже пора Эспланаду нарисовать !!! :cheers:


----------



## _Hawk_

Bethoven said:


> Уже пора Эспланаду нарисовать !!! :cheers:


Так намалюй!!!


----------



## Bethoven

_Hawk_ said:


> Так намалюй!!!


дак научи !!! :cheers:


----------



## Levshev

*Лев:*

Как-то искал какую-то информацию по советским высоткам в Киеве, и попал на SSp. Кстати, через тот сайт со временем и вышел на этот, и где-то через полгода записался. А туда записался после того как выложил на этой ветке рисунок с гостиницей "Турист" и *Артем* позвал меня туды работать иллюстратором.


----------



## [email protected]

artemka said:


> Маленький опрос для 4етырёх форумчан, участников Страницы Небоскрёбов, а именно для *Владимира, Артёмки, Виталия и Лева.*
> 
> Вопрос: как вы узнали о SkyscraperPage и впервые её посетили, и как вы решили туда записаться?
> 
> *Артёмка*:
> - Давно я интересовался высотными сооружениями. Четыре года назад мне попался журнал Свидетелей Иеговы со статьёй про небоскрёбы в Азии, де были несколько картинок с указанием источника _SkyscraperPage.com_. Тогда я, не имея компьютера и даже никогда в глаза не видя интернета вобще, переписал этот адрес так, на всякий случай. В декабре 2004 я впервые посетил этот сайт, а в апреле 2005 подумал: "а не записаться мне ли туда, шоб добавить телевышку и колокольню Успенского собора в Харькове?" - и записался. Дальше интересней...


В мене така сама історія, попався той журнал, там побачив адресу skyscraperpage.com


Я тут намалював WTC, але не знаю яку висоту давати, порадьте
На цьому малюнку 130


----------



## my19

Логічно



Малюнок супер!


----------



## [email protected]

artemka said:


> Шо правда, впервые увидел в журнале "Пробудись!"? 4-летней давности?
> 
> вечером разберусь


Правда, вперше побачив саме в цій статті








зайшов кілька раз на сайт й забув, а рік назад коли вдома зявився інтернет згадав, згодом вийшов й на skyscrapercity

Інфа про WTC
http://archunion.com.ua/sovet-2007/gradsovet_07_10_31.shtml


Доречі хто знає, яка висота "Родіни-мать" в Києві, хочу її намалювати, але на різних сайтах різні дані щодо висоти


----------



## my19

Навряд той шматочок меча 6 метрів був аж...) Але всеж! Може в цьому вся фішка?)


----------



## wombato

Какие строения в Киеве на сегодняшний день остаются самыми высокими и где они находятся.

13.06.08
*ТОП-6 самых высоких зданий Киева*

В последние годы Киев растет не только вширь, но и ввысь, осваивая небесные просторы. Были определены наиболее выдающиеся в этом смысле точки города.










«Парус»

*1. «Парус», 33 этажа, 136 м*
Демонстрацию офисного здания на перекрестке бульвара Леси Украинки и улицы Мечникова высотой 136 метров уместно сопровождать декламацией стихотворения М. Ю. Лермонтова: «Белеет парус одинокий…» – именно такая ассоциация возникает, когда смотришь на эту громадину. Не все киевляне в восторге от возвышающегося в центре города огромного здания: многим оно видится скорее не парусом, а ледоколом. Зато взору будущих арендаторов «Паруса» откроется практически весь Киев – этажи представляют собой открытое пространство с системой несущих колонн. Здание введено в эксплуатацию 2 апреля. Минимальная арендная площадь в этом здании класса «А» – 300 м2. Аренда 1 м2 офисных помещений стоит $57, плюс $4 за коммунальные услуги и плюс НДС. Под зданием располагается 4-уровневый подземный паркинг на 300 автомобилей. Скорее всего, «одинокое плавание» «Паруса» над Киевом долго не продлится: на пятки ему уже наступают несколько грандиозных проектов, один из которых – многофункциональный комплекс «Мирамакс Плаза Украина» на Глыбочицкой, 43. Если высота «Паруса» составляет 33 этажа, то этот будет 44-этажным (170 м).










Апелляционный суд

*2. Апелляционный суд, 25 этажей, 127 м*
Этот многоэтажный бетонный долгострой на Соломенской площади, 2а рядом с одноименным кладбищем начали возводить еще в 1978 году. Первоначально в нем планировали разместить вычислительный центр «Гипроводхоза». В Перестройку объект заморозили, после чего высотка сменила 9 владельцев, но ни один из них так и не смог довести ее до ума. В 2002 году здание отдали Апелляционному суду Киева, и только в январе 2004 года началась реконструкция здания. При этом называлась минимальная необходимая для этого сумма – 20 млн гривен. В ходе реконструкции здание выросло с 121 метра до 127 и на 2 этажа углубилось в землю – там будет паркинг. Согласно требованиям пожарной безопасности, на крыше устроили вертолетную площадку. Сейчас это здание из трех блоков с шестью лифтами оснащено самыми мощными в Киеве автономными газовыми котельными. Закончить реконструкцию обещали в декабре 2006-го, но на данный момент она все еще не завершена, и соответственно Апелляционный суд в здание пока не въехал.










Министерство транспорта Украины

*3. Министерство транспорта Украины, 28 этажей, 120 м*
Трудно поверить, глядя на эту 28-этажную махину с тонированными зелеными окнами и голубым глобусом на крыше, расположенную на проспекте Победы, 14, что еще недавно она выглядела далеко не так блестяще. Построенное еще при Союзе, в 1986-м, здание стало первым «блином» освоения высотного строительства. Как оказалось впоследствии, у строителей в то время просто не было ни необходимых материалов, ни опыта сооружения подобных высоток, что и вывело объект из строя на годы. При этом износились его инженерные коммуникации – в частности, линии связи, водо-, тепло- и энергоснабжения, а также вентиляция. И только в конце 2003 года, после того, как здание было передано Министерству транспорта Украины, оно преобразилось и собрало на своих этажах сотрудников аппарата Минтранса, которые до этого работали в офисах, разбросанных по всей столице. Правда, и после этого не все здесь было так уж гладко. К примеру, пару лет назад Киев облетела новость о падении лифта с 24-го этажа здания, в результате чего пострадали10 человек.










Телецентр

*4. Телецентр, 22 этажа, 97 м*
22-этажный телецентр высотой 97 м на Мельникова, 42, который киевляне называют «карандаш», эксплуатируют уже более 10 лет, хотя его строительство до сих пор не завершено. Возведение этого здания было запланировано еще в 60-е годы, но строительство началось с задержкой в пару десятилетий, в 1983 году. Первая очередь строительства была закончена 30 декабря 1992 г. Изначально предполагалось совсем иное место размещения здания – в районе кинотеатра «Зоряний». Однако, когда в этом месте стали появляться дома, куда заселялись партийные работники Киева, проект «переиграли»: под телецентр был выделен участок в 15 га возле областной больницы, на территории старого еврейского кладбища. Кроме впечатляющих размеров наземных сооружений, он имеет еще и развитую подземную инфраструктуру, в том числе и «убежище» для работы в условиях «особого периода»: следствие паранойи времен «холодной войны». В конце 90-х телецентр был переоснащен современной электронной техникой стоимостью $13,5 млн. Сегодня в нем работают 3 телевизионных канала – «1+1», УТ-1 и ТРК «Эра».










Жилой дом

*5. Жилой дом, 34 этажа, 100 м*
Этот жилой дом на проспекте Григоренко, 7а высотой 100 м является первым киевским «небоскребом», сооруженным в соответствии с принятой в мире технологией высотного строительства. В Киеве сейчас уже есть более высокие офисные здания, но жилых домов, подобных этому, пока нет. 34-этажный монолитный гигант в прошлом году вырос на Левом берегу столицы. В нашей стране нельзя было строить дома выше 25 этажей, а этому и еще около двух десятков зданий разрешили появиться в качестве «пробного шара». Так что, покупая квартиру в доме, жители автоматически становились участниками эксперимента, что, впрочем, их не беспокоило – все квартиры здесь уже давно проданы. В этой новостройке из трех секций с подземным паркингом разместились в основном 5-комнатные квартиры. На крыше здания предусмотрена площадка для пожарных вертолетов. Строители заверяют, что здание прочное и стойкое. Однако, как оно будет себя вести в процессе эксплуатации, пока неизвестно, а потому некоторые считают, что небоскреб нуждается в присмотре. Здание уже введено в эксплуатацию, сейчас проходит передача его эксплуатирующей организации, так что заселение не за горами.










«Олимпийский»

*6. Торгово-офисный центр с жилым домом «Олимпийский», 31 этаж, 105 м*
В 2003 году над Киевом поднялся еще один великан – многофункциональный комплекс «Олимпийский» высотой 105 метров, по адресу Б. Васильковская, 72, напротив Республиканского стадиона. Под его крышей не тесно торговому центру и офисным помещениям; над всем этим возвышается 28-этажное высотное жилое здание. Этот корпус состоит из двух, трех- и четырехкомнатных квартир современной планировки. Здесь есть все, что нужно для комфортной жизни: высокоскоростные бесшумные лифты, эскалаторы, централизованные системы климат-контроля «Фанкойл», автономные устройства тепло-, водо- и электроснабжения, современные охранные системы, цифровая связь с возможностью подключения нескольких телефонных номеров и Интернета. А также 4-уровневая подземная стоянка. Оставив авто, можно здесь же сесть в лифт и подняться домой. На 4-м этаже торгового комплекса предусмотрена зона отдыха.

Валентина Орлова ,
Time Out 
100m2.com.ua


----------



## _Hawk_

^^Хто це так класно їх намалював:lol:


----------



## Levshev

Старье! нет ни Днепровских башен почему-то, ни Корон, ни Эспланады. 
и еще Мира*ма*кс-плаза какая-то:lol:


----------



## Bethoven

Levshev said:


> Старье! нет ни Днепровских башен почему-то, ни Корон, ни Эспланады.
> и еще Мира*ма*кс-плаза какая-то:lol:


Лев.... нарисуй Эспланаду... :cheers:


----------



## Levshev

Стекло у меня не очень выходит(
А так нарисовал бы, нужен лишь рэндер)


----------



## my19

Levshev said:


> Стекло у меня не очень выходит(
> А так нарисовал бы, нужен лишь рэндер)


а чим тобі ці рендери не довподоби?



XAPAKTEPHИK;17156384 said:


> Але думаю шо вказана висота у 130м - досить точна.


----------



## Quicksilver

Единственное что полезно из той статьи о высотках, это 31 этажка напротив Олимпийского, высоты я до этого нигде не встречал, не в Эмпорисе ни в Skysraperpage.com ее нет, так что стоит занести, я думаю.


----------



## Levshev

my19 said:


> а чим тобі ці рендери не довподоби?


а я его не видел просто


----------



## Quicksilver

artemka said:


> Написано - сделано.
> http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=77448
> 
> Интересный дом в стиле американской архитектуры 1990-х.
> 
> 
> *Меркурий*, спасибо. Только хто точно знает сколько в нём этажей? На фотках не видно "дна".


Артемка, не за что Я этот дом много фотографировал, когда он еще строился, я так считал, там точно было 30 этажей. Хотя с земли не видно той пристройки наверху. 
Верхушку, кстати, могли бы и поинтреснее сделать, даже шпиль, наверное бы не помешал бы.


----------



## _Hawk_

artemka said:


> Написано - сделано.
> http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=77448
> 
> Интересный дом в стиле американской архитектуры 1990-х.
> 
> 
> *Меркурий*, спасибо. Только хто точно знает сколько в нём этажей? На фотках не видно "дна".


30 поверхів


> http://archunion.com.ua/img/panorams/kiev_112.jpg


----------



## _Hawk_

Ніхто не хоче зробити діаграму- Respect Hall в с.Кореиз
Комплекс вже збудуваний










Фото Комплекса


> http://www.respecthall.com.ua/m1s2.htm


Технічні дані


> http://www.respecthall.com.ua/m1s4.htm


----------



## EmStBuilding_visitor

Артёмка, привет.
Вот, например, картинка для башни №2 Монте-Плаза в Харькове.








Здесь она в JPG-формате (просто мой сервер не поддерживает другой формат), но оригинал у меня - в Гифе.
Высота здания - около 104 метров, высота картинки - 104 пиксела. Взял я её из сайта Монте-плазы и уменьшил, обрезал и т. д.
Высоту здания узнал так: взял высоту Светлого дома (на харьковской диаграмме он есть), и по пропорции определил примерную высоту МП2. Там где-то 103,5 - 104 метра.


----------



## van heckler

[email protected] said:


> Може хто знає чому замінили мій малюнок Lighthouse Tower на малюнок Van Hecklerа
> 
> Вчора ще був мій, сьогодні вже його і це при тому що там багато неточностей


Hi, I saw my name mentioned and wondered why. I've tried to translate to English, but have failed. Help please?


----------



## VelesHomais

He's asking 

"Perhaps anyone knows why my picture of Lighthouse Tower was changed to that of Van Heckler. Yesterday mine was in place, today it's not there and by the way the information now has a lot of errors"


----------



## [email protected]

Критика


----------



## Пятница

ААААААААААААААААА йад!!!!!!!!!!:nuts::nuts::nuts::cheers::cheers::banana:^^
Класс, красота!!!!!!!! чесн слово!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Пятница

а есть более в большом размере? как можно большем!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

То повністю векторна графіка, так шо можна хоч в натуральну величину (жартую) 

В більшому розмірі воно не дуже гарно виглядає, оскільки я не давав багато деталей


----------



## VelesHomais

[email protected] said:


> Критика


Гарно вийшло


----------



## Пятница

artemka said:


> Веталь, Пятница, другие днепряне давайте инфу про "Браму" - добавлю на Страницу Небоскрёбов.


Да нету еще пока точной инфы, ждем начала строительства!


----------



## Пятница

[email protected] said:


> То повністю векторна графіка, так шо можна хоч в натуральну величину (жартую)
> 
> В більшому розмірі воно не дуже гарно виглядає, оскільки я не давав багато деталей


плиз плиз плиз скинь как есть, чем больше фотко и фоток - тем лучше!!!!
на мыло [email protected]


----------



## [email protected]

artemka said:


> Веталь, Пятница, другие днепряне давайте инфу про "Браму" - добавлю на Страницу Небоскрёбов.


Брама - многофункциональный комплекс

Квартал ограниченный ул. Миронова, Харьковская, Плеханова, Глинки Авторский коллектив:
архитекторы: Александр Дольник, Сергей Филимонов
конструктор: Юрий Прокуратов 
Заказчик: ЗАО «АГРА» 
Проектирование: 2005-2006 г. 
Проект Дольник и Ко.
Общая площадь комплекса - 129 900 м2

50 поверхів, 180м, антена 210м 

Більше я не знаю


----------



## EmStBuilding_visitor

Моя первая картинка на Диаграмме - ЖК Мир. http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?cityID=767 . Оцените


----------



## Geniorn

:tyty::applause:


----------



## EmStBuilding_visitor

Добавил 1ую и 3ью башни Монте-Плаза на диаграмму Харькова. http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?cityID=767


----------



## Geniorn

Monte-Plaza tvoya mne bolshe nravitsya chem Mir. 
Molodec!!!


----------



## EmStBuilding_visitor

Монте-Плаза и выше, и шире в плечах, и окон у неё больше. Да и коричневый цвет очень ей идёт


----------



## EmStBuilding_visitor

Сегодня добавил вторую башню Монте-Плаза. Теперь весь ж-комплекс есть на диаграмме


----------



## VelesHomais

молодець


----------



## Major Deegan

*Ukraine skyscraper diagram?*

Прошу прощения за вторжение, но мне хотелось поделиться одним моим проектом, что уже давно валялся на задворках моего "to do" списка... Была идея собрать все рисунки небоскребов РФ и Казахстана, которые я сделал за последние 9 месяцев, и создать сравнительную диаграмму новых небоскребов бывших республик СССР, дабы показать прогресс, сделанный в регионе за последние 17 лет. 

К сожалению, временные ограничения пока не позволяют мне закончить данный проект в одиночку.

Если местные умельцы хотели бы одолжить мне свои рисунки небоскребов в масштабе *1 пкс : 1 м*, то проект можно вполне реалистично осуществить. 

Рисунки должны быть только самых высоких зданий в вашем городе, строяющиеся или предложенные, скажем ТОП 5. 


Ниже рабочий пример объединенной диаграммы. В планах разработка серии небольших постеров(схожих с теми, что уже продаются на SSP). Все рисунки полностью оригинальны и никогда не были представлены на SSP:



*Мои диграммы на Казахстанском форуме...*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=494905

*...и на Российском*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=650802


----------



## kucher_if

а куди подівався Івано-Франківськ з діаграми?


----------



## Playmaker

kucher_if said:


> а куди подівався Івано-Франківськ з діаграми?


Заходиш у розділ Cities, вказуєш сортування за країною. Українські міста починаються з 69-ї сторінки. Івано-Франківськ на 70-й сторінці. Там є ланка на діаґрами Івано-Франковську — http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?cityID=1516. ID твого міста 1516.


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

artemka said:


> Диаграмма у него в подписи построена на параметрах поиска (сохраняется под восьмизначным номером). Если её редко посещают - она устаревает и не срабатывает. У меня в подписи диаграммы сохранены тоже под параметрами и очень давно я их не обновлял. Видно, хоть хто-то их посещает.


Тьома - тоді постав оце - http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?memberID=10080 :cheers:


----------



## Пятница

Олимпик Плаза и Олимпийский - одно и тоже?
Там 30 или 31 этаж?


----------



## _Hawk_

Пятница;32021608 said:


> Олимпик Плаза и Олимпийский - одно и тоже?


да,ето один комплекс


> Там 30 или 31 этаж?


Вроде как 31 этаж,на сайте новостроики вобще написали 25 этажей:bash:


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

^^ хаха - я тільки вірю своїм очам коли сам рахую поверхи - а то шо пишуть - до... м'якого місця де сонце не сяє :lol:


----------



## _Hawk_

XAPAKTEPHИK;32033192 said:


> ^^ хаха - я тільки вірю своїм очам коли сам рахую поверхи - а то шо пишуть - до... м'якого місця де сонце не сяє :lol:


Я теж перераховою,а то понаписують чорт знає шо:nuts:


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

^^ а знаєш шо ше гірше? тупі статті де все на купу переплутують - і назви будинків і місцезнаходження і висоту і все підряд - а в кінці "геть мострів" ... оййййй

але то таке. Скажу лише шо з огляду на те шо над обрисом пр.Перемоги ше пряцюють а рендери тіки на 55поверхів(а не на 60 як написано) - я малювати не буду заки не з'являться нові більш-менш остаточні обриси від тої німецької контори.

Але руки чешуться шось скляне і середнє/велике намалювати цими днями.
А поки штампую рад-блоки у маленьких містах


----------



## IllyaDe

XAPAKTEPHИK;32033710 said:


> ^^ а знаєш шо ше гірше? тупі статті де все на купу переплутують - і назви будинків і місцезнаходження і висоту і все підряд - а в кінці "геть мострів" ... оййййй
> 
> але то таке. Скажу лише шо з огляду на те шо над обрисом пр.Перемоги ше пряцюють а рендери тіки на 55поверхів(а не на 60 як написано) - я малювати не буду заки не з'являться нові більш-менш остаточні обриси від тої німецької контори.
> 
> Але руки чешуться шось скляне і середнє/велике намалювати цими днями.
> А поки штампую рад-блоки у маленьких містах


намалюй bayda business hall що в Запоріжжі
http://baydabusinesshall.com/
багато його фотографій на сторінці Запоріжжя


----------



## _Hawk_

Йому ше Київських багато проектів малювати,так шо займай чергу)


----------



## IllyaDe

_Hawk_ said:


> Йому ше Київських багато проектів малювати,так шо займай чергу)


у вас і так вже 185 будинків намальовано, ви вже увійшли до 20 найбільших, а у Запоріжжя лише 4 намальованих
так що ніц маленьких пропускайте уперед


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Хаха - дивлюся на Байду (красна назва).
Про Київ - то є шо малювати - але й справді - тре і для інших міст теж...

Д.Р. Ілля - я шукав гілку Запоріжжя вище 20пов - але не знайшов - невже нема???
Дякую за доповнення вісток із міста за порогами


----------



## IllyaDe

XAPAKTEPHИK;32035218 said:


> Хаха - дивлюся на Байду (красна назва).
> Про Київ - то є шо малювати - але й справді - тре і для інших міст теж...
> 
> Д.Р. Ілля - я шукав гілку Запоріжжя вище 20пов - але не знайшов - невже нема???
> Дякую за доповнення вісток із міста за порогами


Ніц немаєhno: лише будуються та проектуються
bayda business hall - лише 19 поверхів
За те патріотично звучить Байда


----------



## Пятница

_Hawk_ said:


> Я теж перераховою,а то понаписують чорт знає шо:nuts:


Ага, не всегда представляется возможность пересчитать этажи ввиду отсутствия фото.hno:


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Артьомка!!!
:banana:
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?drawingspending
НадНай!!
Скіки малював?


----------



## _Hawk_

XAPAKTEPHИK;32152928 said:


> Артьомка!!!
> :banana:
> http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?drawingspending
> НадНай!!
> Скіки малював?


Гарно получилось,правда башню можна було окремо намалювати,простішеб було


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Дані з першої сторінки України:
http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?countryID=131

Там трохи "цікаво" рахують. Не стільки діаграмки а записи про буудівлі - але в основному вони майже всі намальовані.
Отже
Міста за кількістю будівель/діаграм:
*>>1<<*
Святогорськ
Новомосковськ
Симферополь
Луцьк
Антрацит
Полтава
Кам'янець-Подільський
Ялта
Бердянськ
Бердичів
Вінниця (2)
Мелітополь
Чернівці
Житомир
Іллічевськ
Ужгород
Біла Церква
Євпаторія
Феодосія
Чернігів
Ізмаїл
Володимир-Волинський
Рівне

*>>2<<*
Суми
Херсон
Світлодарськ
Тернопіль
Дніпродзержинськ
Луганськ
Алчевськ

*>>3<<*
Прип'ять
Кіровоград
Прилуки
Южноукраїнськ
Костянтинівка
Енергодар

*>>4<<*
Миколаїв
Нетішин
Керч

*>>5<<*
Слов'янськ
Черкаси
Маріополь

*>>6<<*
Павлоград
Львів

*>>7<<*
Запоріжжя

*>>8<<*
Хмельницький

*>>17<<*
Краматорськ

*>>22<<*
Івано-Франківськ

*>>24<<*
Харків

*>>25<<*
Донецьк

*>>28<<*
Одеса

*>>31<<*
Дніпропетровськ

*>>55<<*
Севастополь

*>>182<<*
Київ

:yes: :banana: :yes:


----------



## Levshev

отлично нарисовал)


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Це добре.
Але тепер через тебе у мене манія, Артьомка! 
Я як слабий на голову шукаю карти міст україни.
Тепер геморрой знайти overlay карти може до Google Earth...
Бо познаходив купу типових багатоповерхівок (напр. додаткові 13 у Чернігові з фотками  ) - шоб знайти хоча б вулицю або перетин вулиць тре дивитись на якусь карту, потім на ГуглЕарт і т.д.
Про номер дому нать не мрію....

Хтось може допомогти???

Д.Р. Артьомка - це ти все винен


----------



## Levshev

Артем, а почему Podolsko-Voskresensk?

http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?buildingID=62425


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

^^ А як тоді?

Д.Р. - Ну то хтось може допомогти чи ні?


----------



## Levshev

Podolsko-Voskresensky

да тем более район-то Воскресенка называется, а не Воскресенск


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Podilsko-Voskresensky Bridge - зроблено - дякую.
Не завжди можна з прикметника зробити іменник - на замітку Артьомці.


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

^^  - 
...Люди.. у вас є карти укр. міст з назвами вулиць як нашарування(layers) для ГуглЗемля ???


----------



## Levshev

artemka said:


> А я вобще причём?


ну просто увидел, что картинка твоя


----------



## Levshev

XAPAKTEPHИK;32241832 said:


> ...Люди.. у вас є карти укр. міст з назвами вулиць як нашарування(layers) для ГуглЗемля ???


а такого вообще в природе не существует


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Levshev said:


> а такого вообще в природе не существует


блін :lol: тобто я це собі сам вигадав? :lol: xaxaxa

Артьомка - Дякую - я якраз і мету використовував - на інші подивлюся.
Дяккую - знов.

Блін - а було б круто мати нашарування-карти для ГуглЗемля - чи не так?
Чо вони цього не роблять?

Д.Р. ше непогані мікрософтовські - там все чисто з нормальними назвами - тіки дуже мало і на МАКу не паше


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

О! Мапи онлайн класні - все чисто і будиночки обведені!

Прикол - а на Яндексі чось більше карт українських міст аніж россійських :lol:


----------



## Levshev

ну я подумал, что ты говоришь о слое с картами городов прям на гугл-мапс 
для Украины их нет


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Ну то так - але я мав на увазі зроблені ентузіастами - шоб можна було завантажити.
Але я просто виростив собі геморрой поки шукав на форумі гугл ерт ком'юніті - там пошук тупи і дебільний.


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Ха-ха - та ну.

Ти прикол бачив?
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?drawingspending - ппц
КОЖЕН РАЗ - Латвія та Нідерланди оголосили війну Україні на ССП - :rofl:
Зате наші різноманітніші - я міняю колір, розташування балконів без скла, тіні, світло і т.д. - Артьомка приділяє велику увагу купам антен на дахах таких будинків.

А ці ліплять одну діаграму по 100 раз :lol:


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Хаха - помітив шо Артьом засів на ті ж самі будинки шо й я (їх також легко впізнати із супутзнімків  ).
Єдине шо хочу спитати - Артьом - у тебе монітор настроєний як? здається шо він у тебе темніший ніж у інших а також може у тебе контраст настроєний великий. Чому питаю - бо помітив шо діаграмки у тебе виходять трошки світліше та менш контрастні ніж в середньому у інших...
Перевір - вроді ж є інструкції до настройки монітору - є загальні, а є також від виробника гарф.карти (нВідіа - точно має свою процедуру настройки).

А мої не затемні? - питаю у всіх - шоб взнати як виглядають в середньому.


----------



## feyma

А в чому малювати будинки для діаграми?


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Найдешевший шлях - paint / microsoft paint
але як тобі можуть підказати Левшев та Артьомка - справа це кропітка - бо можливостей у тої виконачки мало - а отже в кінці виходить шо ти малюєш пікселу за пікселою (ну майже).

Фото виконачки - такі як Photoshop (це я малюю у ньому) або безкоштовний Gimp. Ґімп це майже Фотошоп тіки без деяких можливостей (неможливо запам'ятати виділення і ше деякі).

Векторні малювальники - з фахової точки зору - такі виконачки саме для цього й існують! Але мені наприклад іноді тяжко в них працювати. Віталько ([email protected]) в такій працює. А це - Corel Draw або Adobe Illustrator або FreeHand

3В виконачки - такі як 3DsMAX, Lightwave, і т.д. і т.п. або навіть той же Google Sketchup(безкоштовна). Зара за словами Вітальки - він над цим проводить досліди. Роботи ДОФІГА - тобто малюєш будинок у 3В - а потім робиш знімку.

Деякі люди навіть колись малювали у ..... Excelі!!!! Забув ім'я хлопця.

Деякі люди використовують суміш тих виконачок.
Наприклад Артьомка, за його словами, малює все основне у Paintі - а потім у Фотошопі додає ефекти і ше там шось.

Віталько малював все в Корелі - а потім ефекти і т.д. теж додавав у Фотошопі.

Іноді мені здається малювати спочатку векторно - це правильно і професійно - і в кінці може виходити якось чітчіше (але це коли ти знаєш шо ти робиш). Але я не можу до кінця розібратися з такими речами у векторках - 1) мені не зрозумілий улад мірила - тобто у який же це розмір я все-таки малюю.... 2) мені тяжко працювати без зрозумілого мені мірила (напр: у скільки ж піксел вийде цей поверх в кінці кінців?) 3) я не зовсім розумію як працює заливання фарбами та як працюють нашарування (лейери) і маски...

Отже - порада!
Якшо ви середньо/добре знаєте як користуватися тою чи іншою виконачкою - звітам і починайте!

Якшо ніц ніколи не чіпали - порада - починайте з таких як Фотошоп (або Ґімп). Чому не пейнт? Тому що стрибок з пейнта до фотошопа, можливостей великий, а стрибок вимог до користання дуже маленький.

Якшо шось комусь тре щодо фотошопа/ґімпа - як прозорим робити, як і шо і куди - кидайте питання!!! Буду радий - та й вдячний!


----------



## feyma

Ясно. То я б теж щось намалював би. Тільки поки що не знаю що...


----------



## EmStBuilding_visitor

Я раньше сначала рисовал векторную сетку, а потом раскрашивал её в Photoshop. Но картинки получались не очень чёткими и красивыми.

Тогда я решил попробовать рисовать попиксельно. Сначала один этаж, потом copy/past второй, третий и т. д. Потом добавление теней, бликов, отсветов. Способ трудоёмкий, но, ИМХО, получилось гораздо лучше. Вот ссылка на эту картинку: http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=82713


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

^^ Молодець!!!
Я чомусь коли дивився вчора - одразу (по замовчанню) вирішив шо то Артьомка намалював...
Вибач! Для першої - це супер!

Тіки ти витратив трохи забагато часу - дешо можна було "одним махом" 
Але супер вийшло! - Тільки питання - ті дві вежі виходить стоять до нас під різними кутами?

Хлопці - хтось знає як зробити відео з екрану - ну тобто якшо я шось хочу показати як я малюю - шоб воно зняло.


----------



## EmStBuilding_visitor

XAPAKTEPHИK;32428306 said:


> Вибач! Для першої - це супер!


Ну, это не первая моя, а первая, нарисованая попиксельно 



XAPAKTEPHИK;32428306 said:


> Тільки питання - ті дві вежі виходить стоять до нас під різними кутами?


Не совсем. Левая от нас башня представляет собой в сечении параллелограмм (расположена бОльшей гранью к наблюдателю). А правая - равносторонний треугольник (и она стоит ребром к наблюдателю).


----------



## Levshev

выставляю на суд читателей


----------



## kucher_if

а який масштаб? 
тобто 1 м = ??? пікселям
чи 1 м = ??? міліметрів


----------



## Levshev

1 м = 1 пкс


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Levshev said:


> выставляю на суд читателей


:banana::banana::banana:
:cheers:  :cheers:
Просто НадНай!!!
Це в сто разів краще за попередні!
єдине шо - єдине - не зовсім зрозуміло під яким кутом до нас будинки.
на ССП вважається шо сонце зпереду, нагорі, зліва.
А тіні падають зліва-направо.
І не тільки - ті стіни які лицем повернені більш менш до "сонця" - тобто ті, шо дивляться вліво (ну або прямо) світліші, а ті стіни шо дивляться трошки направо (або зовсім направо) - то набагато темніші.
Просто візьми ті стіни шо повернуті направо - вибери їх (обережно із маленькими деталями) і просто замалюй їх однорідним чорним (або дуже темно бордовим) відсотків так на 15-30 (там побачиш скіки краще).
Якшо дуже хочеш - то зробит так як описав АЛЕ НЕ затемнюй вікна (навіть якшо вони на темній стороні).

Спробуй спочатку просто(хвилин зо п'ять займе ) - а потім без вікон (ну 15хвилин).
Без вікон як це.
Береш виділялку (marquee) - прямокутниками віділяєш всі частини стін шо повинні бути темні - додавати додаткові прямокутні виділення до вже існуючих прямокутних виділеннь - тримаючи Shift.
Поки усе це виділення висить - починаєш "вирізати" вікна - тобто тим самим прямокутним виділенням тіки тримаючи Alt.
А так супер!

Д.Р. - коли я кажу "вікна" я маю на увазі тіки скло.
Д.Д.Р. - на цих - 
барви +++++
нерівномірне забарвлення натякаюче на "старість" фасаду ++++++
я побачив шо ти таки додав затемнення тим стінам - але недостатньо - давай ще! 


Кучер - так 1м = 1 піксела.
Без перспективи.
Малювати все самому - ніяких знімків чи рендерів чи будь чого не твого там не повинно бути. Вибери прості будинки (радянські коміблоки найпростіші).


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Маленька порада - у хВотоЖабі - використовуйте декілька прошарувань
я роблю так
від верхнього до нижнього
0) Загальне ніжне забарвлення (наприклад рожовеньке та жовтеньке - як сонце сідає) - але це вже на смак.
1) загальні затемнення (які стіни від, а які до сонця)
2) кинуті тіні - ееее вздовж та поперек - ті шо падають під виступами балконів наприклад, або ті шо падають направо від якихось вертикальних елементів/ччастин будинку. Горизонтальні тіні темніші за "загальні темні стіни". Вертикальні тіні не настільки темні як "загальні темні стіни"(ті шо не дивляться до сонця)
3) загуголіни - рами вікон, всяка дрібнота
4) Іноді балкони окремо
5) стіни - всі стіни (нескляне)
6) світлове блищання скла (біле)
7) Вертикальне розмежування барв скла - іноді знизу темно-сіро-зелене а нагорі світло бірюзове. Іноді навпаки.
8) Саме скло.


----------



## Levshev

XAPAKTEPHИK;32431738 said:


> Спробуй спочатку просто(хвилин зо п'ять займе ) - а потім без вікон (ну 15хвилин).


скоко всего!
попробую попробовать сделать)



> нерівномірне забарвлення натякаюче на "старість" фасаду ++++++
> я побачив шо ти таки додав затемнення тим стінам - але недостатньо - давай ще!


это все потому что я взял фото такого дома и копипастил кусок стенки


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

^^^ Ай-ай-ай - намагайся так не робити. Я розумію на перший раз це нічого - але це можна легко зробити вручну за допомогою:
фільтри>додати шум>додати шум
а там вибираєш Гаусівський або рівномірний шум, різнобарвний або однобарвний, ну і водиш ковзанкою туди сюди - дивишся як краще. Плямистість можна трохи інших ефектів.

Ти це у хВотоЖабі, так?

Д.Р. ці будинки існують вже занесені на ССП?
Якшо ні я зара занесу - але додай спочатку просто більше темності 
А я собаку на двір поки виведу. :cheers1:

Д.Д.Р. - якість виросла на багато голів!!!!!!!


----------



## Levshev

> намагайся так не робити


почему?



> Ти це у хВотоЖабі, так?


не, пеинт и градиент в лайтруме 



> Д.Р. ці будинки існують вже занесені на ССП?


не, их несколько десятков, надо все найти



> Якшо ні я зара занесу - але додай спочатку просто більше темності
> А я собаку на двір поки виведу. :cheers1:


ок 



> Д.Д.Р. - якість виросла на багато голів!!!!!!!


ВНЕЗАПНО!


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Така фігня заборонена - і багатьох за таке пендольнули просто.
Мені за Вітальку тре було вступатися - там вибачалися шо не знали - ти здивуєшся яле у тих 4-ьох людей шо одобрюють малюнки око на такі речі (вставка частин фото або рендерів) - шо огого. Так шо це серйозно.

давай адреси тих шо знаєш по мірі знаходження.

давай - я вже повернувся 

Ну - Не Кажи!!! 

Д.Р. подивився на той ЛайтРум ... коротше при складніших будинках і т.д. у тебе буде геморрой із тим шо ти не малюєш на різних прошарках... От зробив зміни і все - капут. Еффектів теж нема. Робити складні(непрямокутні) виділяння (та запам'ятовувати їх!!!!) нема.
Коротше під різні речі є свої виконки(проги) - і тут легше просто такі як фотожаба. (ну або для деяких людей - векторні). То завантаж Фотожабу - або навіть той Ґімп - воно того варте.


----------



## Levshev

ну здесь же не видно 

не получаются у меня вот эти затемнения/осветления..

а адреса - щас сделаю на гуглмапс, как я уже Артему делал


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Тут може бути не видко, а на інших так.
Хм... - дай я спробую. Але внатурі - зробити це у фотожабі це два пальця обісцяти. Отже...
Ааага! - добре - тіки з номерами будинків


----------



## Levshev

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...d=118020201951836767119.0004631f9c86580c91a66

вот, вроде все

попробуй


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Чудово - Видко!

Ну ось я шось таке мав на увазі... тіки не знаю чи правильно зрозумів форму будинку...








. . .


----------



## Levshev

а ну щас попробую


----------



## Levshev

не, не могу толком сделать

и какбе это, не бывает же такой освещенности на самом деле, чтоб одна сторона ярко освещена, в другая - чуть ли не черная.


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

^^ хехе десь в годин так з 12 до 3-ї у наших широтах у сонячний день - ше й як буває.
Я можу просто зменшити під твій смак - і просто передати тобі


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Ось:








. . .








.







. . .









Менше тіні...


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Слухай, Льове - там ті шо на Флоренс Стріт(шо внатурі так називається?) та Туманян - вони подвійні...
Тьома - ага - я тільки подивився на їх знімки - тре зтискати


----------



## Levshev

> Я можу просто зменшити під твій смак - і просто передати тобі


хорошо, давай



> Дом растянутый по ширине сильно. Можно в полтора раза сжать смело.


разве?





















> Слухай, Льове - там ті шо на Флоренс Стріт(шо внатурі так називається?) та Туманян - вони подвійні...


подвійні, ага. ну не проблема же сдвоить их, да.
а улица Флоренции в оригинале.


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Так - тре зтискати.
Зара.








. . .








.







. . .









Тіки коли стискаєш якість падає....


----------



## Levshev

XAPAKTEPHИK;32437196 said:


> Так - тре зтискати.


ненене
совершенно не так
оставь как было, они не такие узкие, вон же фото выше


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Так ти ж під кутом дивишся...
А з гуглземля видко шо співвідношення сторін 1:2...
Хоча - вихоодить шо вони не настільки вузькі - але точно не настільки широкі.
Зараз - остання спроба - вибач...


----------



## Levshev

XAPAKTEPHИK;32438080 said:


> А з гуглземля видко шо співвідношення сторін 1:2...


33:18


----------



## Levshev

artemka said:


> Вова, уто такая пропорция шо в последнем твоём рисунке - отлично.


нене, узко сильно же!


----------



## USSR-UA

artemka said:


> шо-то вы оба перестали рисовать


я чекаю поки добудують Кловську вежу, тоді почну лупашити...


----------



## [email protected]

А я вже своє "відлупашив"


----------



## USSR-UA

[email protected] said:


> А я вже своє "відлупашив"


ти типо не хочеш більше малювати? чи що?


----------



## [email protected]

USSR-UA said:


> ти типо не хочеш більше малювати? чи що?


Типу втратив інтерес до того


----------



## artemka

*на SkyscraperPage появились карты небоскрёбов*

открыты для всех карты городов Google с небоскрёбами

карта городов мира: http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/maps/
(справа над картой - фильтр числа высотных домов в городе)

карты наибольших городов Украины:
Киев - http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/maps/?cityID=769
Харьков - http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/maps/?cityID=767
слева от карты находится фильтр высоты отображаемых домов


----------



## Vovkulaka

USSR-UA said:


> я чекаю поки добудують Кловську вежу, тоді почну лупашити...


Є, до речі, такі дві свічки на Оболонській набережній. Не хочеш їх намалювати, поки Кловський добудують?


----------



## Vovkulaka

Недавно на skyscraperpage.com зробили можливим введення Київа по офіційній назві - Kyiv. А тепер, якісь дибіли, вернули назад москальський варіант - Kiev:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## artemka

руководство сайта за английские названия городов, так, например, записаны именно Munich, Florence и Milan, а не Munchen, Firenze и Milano


----------



## USSR-UA

Vovkulaka said:


> Є, до речі, такі дві свічки на Оболонській набережній. Не хочеш їх намалювати, поки Кловський добудують?


Та я думав їх малювати, але ж точної висоти не відомо, на око - десь 105 метрві, якби ж хоч висота стель була відома


----------



## Vovkulaka

Так малюй 105! Скільки будинків є без точної висоти?! Ці свічки не претендують попасти у топ-10, так що помилка у кілька метрів трагедії не зробить


----------



## USSR-UA

Vovkulaka said:


> Так малюй 105! Скільки будинків є без точної висоти! Ці свічки не претендують попасти у топ-10. Такщо помилка у кілька метрів трагедії не зробить


добре, в найближчі дні постараюсь, бо сьогодні гуляю


----------



## Vovkulaka

Ну як малюнок?  Руки не доходять?
Маю пропозицію. Перенести, Sky Towers, із запропонованого(BLUE) у той що будується(GREEN).


----------



## USSR-UA

Vovkulaka said:


> Ну як малюнок?  Руки не доходять?


блін, я тільки-но закінчив малювати висотки для Запоріжжя...ще просили зробити кільки статей у вікі...плюс неінтернетської роботи вистачає :dizzy:


----------



## Vovkulaka

Все ОК!  Я просто час від часу буду нагадувати


----------



## USSR-UA

До речі, хто знає де крім наведених міст є 20 поверхівки? 

Київ 
Дніпропетровськ 
Донецьк 
Харків 
Одеса 
Бровари
Черкаси
Сімферополь
Іллічівськ 
Трускавець


----------



## Fan_FC_METALIST_Kh

^^ а во Львове разве нет 20+ ?


----------



## USSR-UA

Fan_FC_METALIST_Kh said:


> ^^ а во Львове разве нет 20+ ?


ні немає...


----------



## USSR-UA

за проханням Вовкулаки...намалював ті дві висотки на Героїв Сталінграду...вже прийняли...


----------



## luga

В Вышгороде есть 20+


----------



## USSR-UA

luga said:


> В Вышгороде есть 20+


а є фото даної 20-поверхівки?


----------



## USSR-UA

Ого, то тут навіть 26! І таких хмарочосиків вже 2!


----------



## zt-gregori

^^
сложно 26-этажные здания назвать "хмарочосами"


----------



## USSR-UA

zt-gregori said:


> ^^
> сложно 26-этажные здания назвать "хмарочосами"


для міста де він найвищий - це хмарочос!


----------



## luga

Будет еще и третий)))


----------



## USSR-UA

luga said:


> Будет еще и третий)))


та я вже дивився на проект, але не розумію як там буде чотири будівлі, коли місця немає...навкруги вже забудовано...

...через те і написав що є два будинка)


----------



## luga

под снос пойдут несколько частных домов, лишь бы деньги достали на следующую очередь


----------



## luga

http://wikimapia.org/#lat=50.581806&lon=30.4870391&z=17&l=0&m=b


----------



## USSR-UA

Все зрозумів, дякую 

цікаво, а людей, що живуть в "будинках під зніс" заселять в новобудови?


----------



## luga

Думаю заселят. Но прописано там намного больше людей чем проживает))))))


----------



## Lozover1

USSR-UA said:


> До речі, хто знає де крім наведених міст є 20 поверхівки?
> 
> Київ
> Дніпропетровськ
> Донецьк
> Харків
> Одеса
> Бровари
> Черкаси
> Сімферополь
> Іллічівськ
> Трускавець



Понови список, додай ще Вишгород! У Трускавці не добудована 20-ка здається....а хіба в Севастополі немає 20+? а Запоріжжя?


----------



## USSR-UA

Lozover1 said:


> Понови список, додай ще Вишгород! У Трускавці не добудована 20-ка здається....


повний список є тут http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Хмарочоси_України



Lozover1 said:


> а хіба в Севастополі немає 20+? а Запоріжжя?


немає...на жаль...


----------



## Lozover1

Десь промайнула інфа в неті що наче в Чернігові і в Севастополі є будинки поверховістю 22 і 20 поверхів? це правда?


----------



## USSR-UA

Lozover1 said:


> Десь промайнула інфа в неті що наче в Чернігові і в Севастополі є будинки поверховістю 22 і 20 поверхів? це правда?


В Севасті є 20-поверховий Одеколон, в якого насправді 12 поверхів 

а про 22-поверховий будинок в Чернігові не чув...


----------



## Lozover1

USSR-UA, додай на ВІКІ, що 20-ки є у Вишгороді). І на рахунок 22-поверхівки в Чернігові - це готель "Градецький" в твоїй же статті здається і помітив.
І ще знаю точно, що є 20-поверхівка (може і не одна) в Сімферополі!


----------



## Lozover1

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1042679

Ось, продивись. Дійсно 20-поверхівка в Сімферополі.


----------



## zt-gregori

Lozover1 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1042679
> 
> Ось, продивись. Дійсно 20-поверхівка в Сімферополі.


чистых этажей я насчитал 18...с техническими будет 20


----------



## USSR-UA

Lozover1 said:


> USSR-UA, додай на ВІКІ, що 20-ки є у Вишгороді). І на рахунок 22-поверхівки в Чернігові - це готель "Градецький" в твоїй же статті здається і помітив.
> І ще знаю точно, що є 20-поверхівка (може і не одна) в Сімферополі!


все вже давно додане в статті Хмарочоси України, а на рахунок Градецького то там офіційно 18 поверхів і 4 технічні, тому я й забув про нього 

про Сімферополь теж написав


----------



## USSR-UA

А хто знає щось про будівлю Київпроекту в Києві? Скільки там поверхів, висота, роки побудови? 

Я хотів написати про будинок на вікі і додати на скайскраперпейдж, бо здається мені в свої роки будівля була одним з найвищих в місті...


----------



## USSR-UA

artemka said:


> недалеко от самого высокого небоскреба Украины стоит один из первых - 11-этажный дом 1953 года


Артемка, а з 1941 доо 1954 року (до кінотеатру "Дружби") в УРСР тільки цей і будиночок і дві 11-поверхівки на Хрещатику 23 і 27 збудували, чи ще якісь є?


----------



## Levshev

Харьков же еще есть и как минимум мэрия на Крещатике.


----------



## USSR-UA

Levshev said:


> Харьков же еще есть и как минимум мэрия на Крещатике.


Ну в Харкові крім добудови Будинку Кооперації, який завершили в 1954 році начебто більше нічого не будували...

А за мерію дякую, забув...може ще якісь висоточоки цього періоду згадаєш? 

Хочу написати у своїй статті Хмарочоси України про хмарочоси періоду відбудови (до 1954 року).


----------



## artemka

и не кинотеатр "Дружба", а как минимум «Дом со звездой», или точно Крещатик, 25
в Харькове Госпром же, Университет и два домика вот:
http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=83904 - 1954
http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=83842 - 1958


----------



## USSR-UA

artemka said:


> и не кинотеатр "Дружба", а как минимум «Дом со звездой», или точно Крещатик, 25


Так і думав, що ти знов скажеш...:lol: та я написав щоб швидше і коротше...



artemka said:


> в Харькове Госпром же, Университет и два домика вот:
> http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=83904 - 1954
> http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=83842 - 1958


Я ж просив *від 1941* *до 1954*


----------



## DFAW

16 этажей, остальное надо спрашивать.


----------



## USSR-UA

DFAW said:


> 16 этажей, остальное надо спрашивать.


а з надбудовою на 19-20 тяне, думаю 60 метрів є


----------



## Levshev

«Кинотеатр "Дружба"» длиннее, чем «Дом со звездой» или «Крещатик, 25».


----------



## artemka

дом со звездой
кинотеатр "Дружба"

шо короче?

и по слогам тоже короче, и звучит в склад


----------



## USSR-UA

Levshev said:


> «Кинотеатр "Дружба"» длиннее, чем «Дом со звездой» или «Крещатик, 25».


:lol: а вам би тільки підїбати...а я думав писав так "ота висотка на вулиці Хрещатик, 25", при чому завжди знав цей будинок тільки як "дружба" тож і потім написав "кінотеатр дружба" 

Все закрили тему, то що крім цих чотирьох названих нами будівель більш висоток в нас не будували в 41-53?


----------



## artemka

подъёбывать - это ранить человека в уязвимое место
а мы просто исправляем
я тоже раньше думал шо это дом "Дружба", а оказалось шо это только кинотеатр на первом этаже

значит нет


----------



## USSR-UA

artemka said:


> подъёбывать - это ранить человека в уязвимое место
> а мы просто исправляем
> я тоже раньше думал шо это дом "Дружба", а оказалось шо это только кинотеатр на первом этаже


ну в мене це слово має трохи інше визначення...


artemka said:


> значит нет


все, дякую


----------



## USSR-UA

artemka said:


> дом со звездой
> кинотеатр "Дружба"
> 
> шо короче?
> 
> и по слогам тоже короче, и звучит в склад


але я ж буду казати "Будинок із зіркою"


----------



## DFAW

У меня есть хорошая фотография со двора, надбудова по высоте как два этажа, реально там высокий тех этаж с системой вентеляции и крыша, с высоким бортом (~2 метра) который ты и воспринимаешь как надстройку.
Кстати инетерсное архитектурное решение, что бы не портить облик дома всякими надстройками.
Вторая часть вентиляционной системы находитсья в достаточно обширных подвалах и имееет знаменитый вентиляционный кисок во дворе, вот и всё.
Высота от стилобита с учётом тех норма проектирования скорее всего 18x3=54 метра.


----------



## USSR-UA

DFAW said:


> У меня есть хорошая фотография со двора, надбудова по высоте как два этажа, реально там высокий тех этаж с системой вентеляции и крыша, с высоким бортом (~2 метра) который ты и воспринимаешь как надстройку.
> Кстати инетерсное архитектурное решение, что бы не портить облик дома всякими надстройками.
> Вторая часть вентиляционной системы находитсья в достаточно обширных подвалах и имееет знаменитый вентиляционный кисок во дворе, вот и всё.
> Высота от стилобита с учётом тех норма проектирования скорее всего 18x3=54 метра.


ну я приблизно так і рахував, тільки треба ще додати двохметрову будку на даху, буде висота до найвищої архітектурної деталі 

цікаво б було дізнатись роки побудови, здається вже після 1980-го...


----------



## Levshev

Есть такое слово как "дім", ну и вообще букв ровно столько же выходит с будынком.

Что за страсть придумывать названия домам?


----------



## USSR-UA

Levshev said:


> Есть такое слово как "дім", ну и вообще букв ровно столько же выходит с будынком.


раніше писав дім, але на вікіпедії завжди адміни виправляли на будинок, тож я вже одразу пишу будинок... 



Levshev said:


> Что за страсть придумывать названия домам?


не знаю, але коли нема в будинку назви то я тут як тут...наприклад, вигадана мною Кловська Вежа мені вже як рідна назва


----------



## DFAW

Могу попробовать спросить у работников
Пока поиск по интернету дал что в 1980 году оно уже строилось ( http://old.infokiev.com.ua/content/view/1345/ )


----------



## USSR-UA

DFAW said:


> Могу попробовать спросить у работников
> Пока поиск по интернету дал что в 1980 году оно уже строилось ( http://old.infokiev.com.ua/content/view/1345/ )


ну якщо в 1980 тільки будувалось, то від найвищих хмарочосів УРСР тих часів цей будиночок сильно відстає...наврядчи йому треба давати місце в розділі статті...маловагомий... 

але якщо вже знайдеш інфу про роки чи точну висоту, то відпишеш, на скайскраперпедж всеодно можна намалювати


----------



## USSR-UA

Ще одне запитання до вас хлопці, знаєте роки побудови 11-поверхівок 23 і 27 і мерії на Хрещатику? Бо я щось не можу знайти...


----------



## Levshev

11-этажки - 1952-53, мэрия (тоже 11 этажей) - 1952-57.


----------



## USSR-UA

Levshev said:


> 11-этажки - 1952-53, мэрия (тоже 11 этажей) - 1952-57.


дякую друже  А в мерії 11-поверх - то вже горище напевно...на поверх мало схоже...


----------



## USSR-UA

artemka said:


> 1950 вроде



але ж Danparstadt казав що, діти ВВВ були на башті в 1941


----------



## artemka

Киевпроект построен в 1981
http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=83072


----------



## USSR-UA

artemka said:


> Киевпроект построен в 1981
> http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=83072


тільки він на діаграмі стоїть зовсім не там де треба...


----------



## DFAW

Был сегодня в Киевпроекте, так вот межосевое там не 3 метра и даже не 3,3 метра, а 3,6 метра!!! Итого в здании 65 метров минимум !!!


----------



## USSR-UA

DFAW said:


> Был сегодня в Киевпроекте, так вот межосевое там не 3 метра и даже не 3,3 метра, а 3,6 метра!!! Итого в здании 65 метров минимум !!!


бач друже, я з першого разу майже вгадав, а ти казав 54 метри  

треба якось в скайскраперпейдж перемалювати будиночок...


----------



## DFAW

Ну кто же знал, видишь сразу честно написал что был не прав 
Я реально там чуть не офигел когда из лифта вышел 
Хорошо себе Киевпроект тогда подсуетился, отменное здание и очень интересное для своего времени.


----------



## USSR-UA

DFAW said:


> Ну кто же знал, видишь сразу честно написал что был не прав


напевно вперше за весь час відколи я тебе знаю 



DFAW said:


> Я реально там чуть не офигел когда из лифта вышел
> Хорошо себе Киевпроект тогда подсуетился, отменное здание и очень интересное для своего времени.


так, згоден, один з кращих зразків тогочасної архітектури, завжди в очі кидається, коли дивишся на Київ з глобусу на Хрещатику :cheers:

а його реставрують? я начебто бачив там зелену накидку на фасаді...


----------



## DFAW

Ну по моему оно в нормальном состоянии сейчас, сетки нет, а было-ли - как то не помню.


----------



## Jasse James

Подсветку ночную бы ему нормальную, а здание интересное. Реставрировать смысла нет, а вот помыть-покрасить бы не помешало.


----------



## artemka

все стадионы чемпионата Европы 2012: http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/...55189,68603,98539,754&orderby=buildingIDorder


----------



## USSR-UA

artemka said:


> все стадионы чемпионата Европы 2012: http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/...55189,68603,98539,754&orderby=buildingIDorder


Молодець, гарно попрацював :cheers:

П.С. Не думав що варшавський більший за НСК


----------



## Tushkan

Варшавський дійсно гігантським виглядає, Донбас-Арена біля нього прям як карлик))


----------



## Tushkan

До речі про львівський будівельники казали, що його висота 42 метри, але то так, неофіційно.


----------



## artemka

я по разрезу и по аэрофотоснимку 39 насчитал
а с варшавским мутно, все цифры противоречат друг другу, но там точно под 100 метров шпиль


----------



## orland

По варшавскому вроде чертежи были на форуме.


----------



## artemka

там тыща страниц, найти нереально, а поляки вседа морозятся, если их спрашуют


----------



## USSR-UA

Danparstadt said:


> Интересно, почему среди старых киевских высоток всегда забывают "дом с башенкой" на Круглоуниверситетской? Выше 10 этажей, *довоенный*, выглядит пристойно...


знайшов інфу в неті, що він збудований 1950 року...може таке бути?


----------



## rumoruka

USSR-UA said:


> знайшов інфу в неті, що він збудований 1950 року...може таке бути?


Круглоунивеситетская 13? Там 9 этажей и по паспорту он таки да 1950г.


----------



## USSR-UA

rumoruka said:


> Круглоунивеситетская 13? Там 9 этажей и по паспорту он таки да 1950г.


тільки що дивився німецьку аерофотозйомку 1941 року, так точно, там немає тієї башти...

Але всеодно додав будівлю у хронологію, всетаки одна з найвищих у той час...


----------



## USSR-UA

Danparstadt said:


> А щодо інших довоєнних висоток - є ж ще й письменницький будинок на розі Богдана та Коцюбинського, там теж у різних рівнях поверхів десять буде. Він почав будуватися десь на початку 30-х


Так там всього 8 поверхів, офіційно 7...десь 32 метри максимум...

П.С. Більш ніхто не знає довоєнних висоток по Україні?


----------



## dniprovych

Діаграма крута


----------



## artemka

диаграмма всех (больше 130) сооружений Украины высотой 180 и выше метров
диаграмма всех (больше 100) зданий Украины высотой 100 и выше метров


----------



## Mic9N

artemka said:


> диаграмма всех (больше 130) сооружений Украины высотой 180 и выше метров
> диаграмма всех (больше 100) зданий Украины высотой 100 и выше метров


Две практические идентичные ссылки. Когда среди диаграмм Киева появятся Jack House, Солнечная Ривьера и др. здания, которые выше 100 м?


----------



## DespoT.кr

Когда Артёмка или Левчев их нарисуют


----------



## artemka

когда их полностью достроят


----------



## Mic9N

artemka said:


> когда их полностью достроят


Отсутствует также Botanic Towers несмотря на то, что он уже давно достроен.


----------



## artemka

^^ в нём 100 метров нету


----------



## Mic9N

artemka said:


> ^^ в нём 100 метров нету


Это необязательный критерий для диаграмм. На вид в нём не менее 90)


----------



## nostalgy

Istorik2020 said:


> Я вижу эта тема стухла... а диаграммы новые давно не добавляли и то пара штук. Это печально.


так починай добавляти, диви і тема знову освіжится


----------



## nostalgy

Istorik2020 said:


> Диаграммы я рисовать не умею я про skyscraperpage, москали возмущены что Киев в первой десятке по количеству.


главное не количество, а качество


----------

